# Advance Prep Question-Rose' Cream Sauce



## candida (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a recipe with the following ingredients which I would like to make 1 day in advance. Do you think it will hold up being refrigerated and re-heated?

Olive oil-garlic-tomatoes-basil-parsley-wine-chicken broth--lobster/shrimp stock-heavy cream.

I also include parmigiano cheese at the last minute which I can hold till I reheat the next day.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hard to say without seeing the actual recipe, but cream sauces with no binder can be difficult to reheat without breaking. Could add the cream on the reheat.


----------



## candida (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you Chef,

I appreciate your sound advise. You confirmed what I had planned on doing. I'm doing a trial run today & tomorrow.

Simple recipe with approximate measurements for 4-5 people

Saute garlic(4 cloves) add tomatoes(italian pear 12 oz chopped) basil (1/2c), parsley(1/2c) & red pepper flakes(1/4 + t), s&p -add wine cook off some- then add chicken broth & lobster/shrimp stock(1/3c each) - simmer. (will stop here add the rest onsite)

Add cream bring to a boil - reduce & simmer till thick..stir in parmigiano 

I serve with linguini and use as a base for various additions.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Just a thought but an old trick I learned years ago for holding and reheating a hollandaise sauce was to add sour cream to the mixture.  Wonder if that would work with the cream sauce ???


----------

